# Help Needed In Finding A Good Lawyer/Solicitor In the Jimena De A Frontera Area



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to find a good lawyer/solicitor in the Jimena De La Frontera area of Andalucia to aid in a house purchase.

We're obviously want somebody who is thorough, honest, and trustworthy, who speaks very good English, and can be trusted.

Any help in recommendations, or avenues we could pursue to find a good lawyer, will be gratefully received.

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Steve.R said:


> We're obviously want somebody who is thorough, honest, and trustworthy, who speaks very good English, and can be trusted.


That cuts out most Spanish lawyers then!

That is meant to be somewhat tongue -in-cheek before anyone gets offended. Nevertheless—finding a good _honest, trustworthy and competent_ Spanish lawyer is somewhat harder to find than you would expect. There are many out there—but they do take some finding.

I've heard good things about this company. I would like to point out I have no direct experience of using them and therefore cannot recommend them based on my own personal experiences, but they may be worth adding to your shortlist of possible companies.

One of the advantages of them (and the reason I've kept their details) is that they have an office in London as well as offices throughout Spain:

Lawbird Spanish Lawyers - Spanish Lawyer - Spanish Solicitors - Lawyers in Spain

They may well work out more expensive than a smaller Spanish lawyer with one office in Spain. In my opinion (and general experience) some things are worth paying extra for, for a higher level of service and most importantly—peace of mind that the process is being handled by experts in their field. Never more important than when Spanish property is involved.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

zenkarma said:


> That cuts out most Spanish lawyers then!
> 
> That is meant to be somewhat tongue -in-cheek before anyone gets offended. Nevertheless—finding a good _honest, trustworthy and competent_ Spanish lawyer is somewhat harder to find than you would expect. There are many out there—but they do take some finding.
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I don't expect finding an honest, competent lawyer in Spain to be easy...in fact I'm dreading making the choice in case I get it wrong.

Thanks for the link, and I will look into them. I certainly don't mind paying for peace of mind, and a thorough, watertight property purchase. My only reservation is that a large firm might not have the specific knowledge of someone local?...but I might be worrying over nothing? I've not checked the link yet to see if there's one near jimena yet, so hopefully ther will be an office locally.

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> Thanks
> 
> I don't expect finding an honest, competent lawyer in Spain to be easy...in fact I'm dreading making the choice in case I get it wrong.
> 
> ...


If it's any comfort, I've lived in Jimena for many years and I've never heard of the legalities of a house purchase going wrong.

The only problem I've seen is where a couple bought a house on a Cañada Real and had huge difficulties getting anything done do it including re-roofing it and it leaked like a sieve. 

I note you use the term 'watertight' - that is definitely worth checking around here

If you have a house in mind PM me which it is and I'll find out what I can.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

jimenato said:


> If it's any comfort, I've lived in Jimena for many years and I've never heard of the legalities of a house purchase going wrong.
> 
> The only problem I've seen is where a couple bought a house on a Cañada Real and had huge difficulties getting anything done do it including re-roofing it and it leaked like a sieve.
> 
> ...


Hi Jimenato,

Thanks for that...I'm having trouble pm'ing at the moment, and my account in general. One of the mods is going to try a little tweak to my user name to see if that works, but as soon as I get it sorted I'll be in touch 

Do you know of any good lawyers/solicitors in the area...English speaking, thorough etc?

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> Hi Jimenato,
> 
> Thanks for that...I'm having trouble pm'ing at the moment, and my account in general. One of the mods is going to try a little tweak to my user name to see if that works, but as soon as I get it sorted I'll be in touch
> 
> ...


I believe I have fixed it, StevejR1


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> Hi Jimenato,
> 
> Thanks for that...I'm having trouble pm'ing at the moment, and my account in general. One of the mods is going to try a little tweak to my user name to see if that works, but as soon as I get it sorted I'll be in touch
> 
> ...


No TBH I don't. I know of one but I don't know what he's like - I'll ask around today and see what people think. As I said, I haven't heard of any legal problems happening with house purchase around here and there is quite a lot of movement. I'll probably see one or two of the estate agents today and see what they say.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I believe I have fixed it, StevejR1


Hi xabiachica 

Thanks, I have received your pm, and replied to it....but my sent folder is still showing no record of it, and saying 0, so I'm not sure if you have received it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> Hi xabiachica
> 
> Thanks, I have received your pm, and replied to it....but my sent folder is still showing no record of it, and saying 0, so I'm not sure if you have received it?
> 
> Thanks for your help



I have replied

just checked your settings & you had them set to not save a copy in the 'sent folder'


I've reset it to save them, but if you want to set it back you can, in USER CP


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I met one of the estate agents on the square at coffee time and he had no hesitation in recommending this one...

Sergio Cozar García Abogados | San Roque

...this was backed up by a friend who had used him for their house purchase - excellent English and very thorough.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I have replied
> 
> just checked your settings & you had them set to not save a copy in the 'sent folder'
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your help xabiachica...I'm not great with computers lol


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

jimenato said:


> I met one of the estate agents on the square at coffee time and he had no hesitation in recommending this one...
> 
> Sergio Cozar García Abogados | San Roque
> 
> ...this was backed up by a friend who had used him for their house purchase - excellent English and very thorough.


Thank you very much for that Jimenato, that is very useful, and thanks for taking the time to ask for me, it's much appreciated.


----------

